# Stock PSI?



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone know what the stock psi is for the turbo? I do not have a gauge installed yet but was curious. I cannot find anything online.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

No one?? Guess I will have to install my gauge sooner than later.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

In my 1.4tsi 150hp (stock) charges about 16psi


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

nachitooo said:


> In my 1.4tsi 150hp (stock) charges about 16psi
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


I barely bought a gauge and a lil tap from ebay its like 20 bucks goes right in between the intake manifold pressure sensor....got the gauge waiting on tap and ill install and let u know

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> I barely bought a gauge and a lil tap from ebay its like 20 bucks goes right in between the intake manifold pressure sensor....got the gauge waiting on tap and ill install and let u know
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Already installed it. Peak psi is around 16

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

So it works good? Why the intake manifold sensor and not the discharge pipe sensor?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> So it works good? Why the intake manifold sensor and not the discharge pipe sensor?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Yes it works good and the location will allow you to read vacuum (with the right gauge of course).

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah the one i have reads vacuum and boost....so discharge pipe will only read boost? And intake manifold will read both?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> Yeah the one i have reads vacuum and boost....so discharge pipe will only read boost? And intake manifold will read both?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Correct

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

I have seen 16psi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

bigbumpmike said:


> I have seen 16psi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have as well but it drops to 15 psi after peaking. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

